

Show HN: My side project, a tool to share links more easily. - StavrosK
http://www.yourpane.com/

======
StavrosK
Some time ago I realised that sharing links with friends wasn't very easy when
they weren't on IM, so I built this over a weekend. The name sounds a bit like
"your pain", which is not very fortunate, and I haven't had a chance to add
comments yet, but, other than that, it works beautifully, so I decided to show
you guys first.

You don't need to register, as soon as the system sees an email address it
creates an account. This means that, as soon as you send someone a link, they
already have an account they can log in. Login is done by sending a link to
your email, you can save the link for subsequent logins.

Please let me know what you think and if you have any feedback, I'd be
interested to know what works and what doesn't!

------
kposehn
Interesting little tool; I'm here working with my devs, will see if it makes
it easier to share all the little things we find when hacking away :)

